# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Dana Linn Bailey

## Polyneikos

Mια αθλητρια η οποια νομίζω είναι στα κοινώς αποδεκτα μυικα όρια για το σωμα μιας γυναικας είναι η Dana Linn Bailey, η οποια είναι IFBB Pro.
To 2011 κατέλαβε την 1η θεση στην κατηγορία Physique στο ΝPC.Το 2010 είχε συμμετάσχει σε κατηγορίες Figure.











Oι συμμετοχές της :

2011 NPC Jr. USA Championships Women's Physique Short (1st) 
2010 NPC Nationals Figure Class C (16th) 
2010 Team Universe Figure Class C (12th)

----------


## gym

μου αρεσει πολυ σαν σωμα σε αυτο το επιπεδο.. .λιγο το στυλακι της ξεφευγει για λογους μαρκετινγκ  θελω να πιστευω ...αλλα οκ,σαν αθλητρια ειναι  πολυ :08. Toast: καλη!

----------


## Qlim4X

επειδη τιν παρακολουθω και ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου συντομα θα παρει μερος σε πρωτο τις επαγκελματικο αγωνα.

αυτι ειναι η κατασταση της 7 weeks out

[YOUTUBE=7YApLxndAFY]7YApLxndAFY[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## George22

Κλαιω για Dana. Αν και ειναι παντρεμενη με ενα τρελαμενο το Rοb! μας την εφαγε . 
Και αφτο ειναι το Αμερικα . Οι τυποι εχουν site με ρουχα στο νετ . Τους προμοταρουν και απο εταιριες και κανουν λεφτα απο το τιποτα . Απλα επειδη η γκομενα γουσταρει να τα σπαει . 
Η χωρα με τις απειρες ευκαιριες ... αντε καντα στην Ελλαδα αυτα .

----------


## Qlim4X

[YOUTUBE=iY2paIdfSK4]iY2paIdfSK4[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## Qlim4X

* 5 weeks out*

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα σπάει στην τελευταία φωτο  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym

φοβερη φοβερη φοβερη θα το ξαναπω!ωραιο καλουπι η ατιμη! :03. Clap:

----------


## Qlim4X

> φοβερη φοβερη φοβερη θα το ξαναπω!ωραιο καλουπι η ατιμη!


γεια βαλε και μια δικια σου να δουμε την φτανεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> γεια βαλε και μια δικια σου να δουμε την φτανεις


εγω την φτανω Qlim4X.... :01. Wink:  
αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι τι κανω εγω αλλα η Dana Linn Bailey.... :01. Wink: 
γι αυτο τα ασχετα σχολια ας μεινουν εξω απο το τοπικ για να παραμεινει καθαρο σε παρακαλω... :08. Toast:

----------


## Qlim4X

> εγω την φτανω Qlim4X....


θα χαρουμε να το δουμε. ανοιξε ενα θεματακι και εσυ με φοτος και logs  :01. Wink: 

end of OFF TOPIC

----------


## Qlim4X

*25days out*

----------


## gym

απιστευτη απλα! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## marvin

Παρα πολυ καλη!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Stella

Αψογη και δεν έχει χάσει και καθόλου από τη θυλικότητά της! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Κούκλα είναι ακόμα και στους αγώνες!

----------


## gym

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## billys15

Εχει καλες μαζες,αλλα φαινεται να κραταει και την θηλυκοτητα της! Ωραια γυναικα!

----------


## sifounas1

απλα πολυ ωραια......οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο......

----------


## gym

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/c...-part-two.html


νταξει....θεα! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## SHRED

*hardcorila*

----------


## dorita

πω....πω........τι κανει η κοπελα!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## gym



----------


## patience

θεααααααααααααα.......αυτο ειναι σωμα ...!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## SHRED

Έχει πολύ ενέργεια και νεύρο στις προπονήσεις της ίσως αυτό να είναι και το μυστικό  :02. Shock:

----------


## gym

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/c...-and-more.html

νεο βιντεο με την dana σε χρεη δημοσιογραφου κιολας...με jay cutler...phil heath... :01. Wink:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

Εμένα αυτή η γκόμενα με εκνευρίζει κάθε φορά που τη βλέπω πλέον...
όλο κάτι βιντεάκια και καλά για motivation με τον άλλον τον γκόμενό της τον αγκαούγκαλο βγάζει και το παίζει γαμάουα, χαρντκορ μπιλντερού στα σίδερα και ποζάρει συνέχεια τα σιξ πακ
Ή κάτι άλλα βιντεάκια με κουκούλες, γιο γιο, αλητεία και είμαστε αλάνια αντεργκράουντ φακ οφφ μαδαφάκα
Πιο ποζεριλίκι πεθαίνει

Σιχτίρ..

----------


## sofos

τον γκρεκ πλιτ θα πρεπε να χε παντρευτει,θα ταιριαζαν απιστευτα  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle: 

****Σου εχει γίνει επανελειμμένα σύσταση να μην κανεις quote το ποστ όταν αναφερεσαι στο ακριβώς απο πάνω.To επόμενο θα σβηστεί απευθείας .Mods Team ****

----------


## koukoutsaki

φοβερο σωμα!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## gym

> Εμένα αυτή η γκόμενα με εκνευρίζει κάθε φορά που τη βλέπω πλέον...
> όλο κάτι βιντεάκια και καλά για motivation με τον άλλον τον γκόμενό της τον αγκαούγκαλο βγάζει και το παίζει γαμάουα, χαρντκορ μπιλντερού στα σίδερα και ποζάρει συνέχεια τα σιξ πακ
> Ή κάτι άλλα βιντεάκια με κουκούλες, γιο γιο, αλητεία και είμαστε αλάνια αντεργκράουντ φακ οφφ μαδαφάκα
> Πιο ποζεριλίκι πεθαίνει
> 
> Σιχτίρ..


ελα ρε  δικια μου μην εισαι υπερβολικη!γιο  :01. Mr. Green: 
επειδη δηλαδη ειναι καπως πιο ανετη κ ετσι να πουμε?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFXHj...:green::green:

κλασσικες αμερικανιες....
ο αλλος εφτιαξε επιχειρηση με  ''χειροποιητα σουπερ γουαου'' μπλουζακια κ αυτη κατεβαινει σε αγωνες μπας κ γινουν διασημοι  :01. Mr. Green: 

αυτος δε ειναι τοσο καφρος που εχει τραβηξει κ βιντεο στο βεσε του να κανει το χοντρο του...δηλαδη το ατομο ειναι τελειως γιουχου  :01. Mr. Green: 

ξερω κ αλλα κουτσομπολια... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


αλλα επειδη ειμαι σοβαρη εγω,ας γυρισω στο αγωνιστικο κομματι κ να πω οτι οντως οι κοιλιακοι της βγαζουν ματια! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

αυτο για την lila_1 που την παει πολυ....


αν κ δεν μου αρεσει το οτι τις κανει μισες και με βοηθεια,πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι ειναι δυναμη...

και το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι γλυκια στο προσωπο,δεν εχει ''σκληρυνει''εκει...μπραβοοο! :03. Clap:

----------


## SHRED

*lila_1* Φακ γιου μπίατσ είμαι η Dana Linn Bailey και τα κάνω όλα πουτ@ν@ γιατί μπορώ

----------


## gym

παει καηκε και αυτη  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## φραουλα

δεν πιστευα πως θα εβρισκα τετοιο  site και τοπικ που θα γραφει για την αγαπημενη μου dana!!!  για εμενα εχει τελειες αναλογιες ειδικα 
στον πανω κορμο μου του εχω και αδυναμια!!

----------


## SHRED

Τέλεια είναι δε το συζητάμε, απλά το έχει κάψει λίγο με το ποζεριλίκι ΧΑχαχχα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μερικές κορμάρες γυμνασμένες , πρότυπα για πολλες γυναίκες και πόθος για τους άντρες , αλλα απο μυαλό κουκούτσι μες τη χαζομάρα και νομίζουν επειδη είναι επώνυμες και διάσημες λόγω της ιδιότητάς τους ότι και οι χαζομάρες θα έχουν θετικό αντίκτυπο και θα γίνουν σλόγκαν , αυτό μόνο για πολυ λίγα άτομα που κοιτάν μόνο το περιτύλιγμα .

καλα έκανε και το κοπάνησε το κομπιούτερ της , έσπασε πλάκα εκτονώθηκε και δεν ξερω τι , αλλα όταν σε τραβάνε και βίντεο να ανεβεί στο γιούτουμπ , τι έχει να προσφέρει αυτο γέλιο ενημέρωση ? εφόσον είναι γνωστη και αναγνωρίσημη αυτα τι τα θέλει 

τελικα το συμπέρασμα είναι πως η αναγνωρισιμότητα κανει πολλούς και πολλες να καβαλάνε το καλάμι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leftis

μερικές φωτογραφίες από πριν πάρει την "κάτω βόλτα"  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Τί εννοείς την 'κάτω βόλτα'?

----------


## leftis

> Τί εννοείς την 'κάτω βόλτα'?



πριν μπλέξει με την "χημεία"

----------


## goldenera

Ααααααααααααααααα μάλιστα :01. Wink:

----------


## sobral

Καλά Χριστούγεννα! :08. Turtle:

----------


## Stella

Ότι και να παιρνει παντως παραμενει όμορφη και γλυκια στο προσωπο!!! :03. Thumb up: 

θελω και γω τετοιο δωρο κατω απο το δεντρο μου την πρωτοχρονια!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Στέλλα με το καλό, το μόνο δώρο που θα ζητάς είναι λίγος ύπνος παραπάνω :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nastya



----------


## goldenera

Α-Π-Α-Ι-Χ-Τ-Η :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Πόρωση η κοπέλα, και η κωπηλατική με το 'γουρούνι'.... :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές πρόσφατες της Dana Linn Bailey

----------


## gymele

Πεσ'τε με τρελο
αλλα πιο πολυ μ'αρεσε πριν ασχοληθει με το gym! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## No Fear

Αστερι!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## rey1989

> Πεσ'τε με τρελο
> αλλα πιο πολυ μ'αρεσε πριν ασχοληθει με το gym!


εντάξει γούστα ειναι αυτά , αλλα η συγκεκριμένη επειδή την παρακολουθώ αρκετό καιρό και απο το facebook και βλέπω καθημερινά νεες φωτογραφίες κλπ , δεν έχει χάσει την θηλυκότητα της 

εδω πχ πριν 6 μέρες

----------


## Polyneikos

7 ημέρες πριν το Ολύμπια,για την κατηγορία Physique

----------


## Polyneikos

*5 days before 


*


*
4 days before*

----------


## goldenera

Πέτυχα χθες τα βιντεάκια, στη γνωστή ξένη ιστοσελίδα :01. Wink:  Εντάξει η κοπέλα 'δεν παίζεται', βλέπεις πραγματικά την εξάντληση του αθλητή λίγες μέρες πριν τον αγώνα. Καλά που έχει και την άμεσση υποστήριξη του συζύγου της, ο οποίος 'τραβάει' και τα βιντεάκια, και είνια συνεχώς δίπλα της :03. Thumb up:

----------


## lila_1

εξαντλήθηκε απ τον πολύ σωλομό κ αγγούρι κ αυτή....

----------


## kazos_GR

απο το σπαράγγι αυτη της δίνει αλλη γραμμωση !χαχα! :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι πολυ καλη αλλα τα βίντεο είναι και λίγο έως πολύ Μάρθα Βούρτση για όσκαρ πάει , σιγα την ταλαιπωρία λές και ψωφάει στην πείνα , όταν υπάρχει υποστήριξη με σολωμό και αγγούρι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  δεν χρειάζετε και πολύ ταλαιπωρία σε αυστηρες δίαιτες και τέτοια , απλα το παίζουν και λίγο ταλαιπωρία στα βίντεο για σασπένς !!
σημασία έχει ότι το αποτέλεσμα είναι καλό και πετυχαίνει στον στόχο της 

πλέον το ββ δεν είναι τόση ταλαιπωρία όση δείχνει , ταλαιπωρία και επιβάρυνση απο κάποιες καταστάσεις ναι , αλλα όχι αυτο που νομίζουν αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν

----------


## Muscleboss

Ειδικά από τη μέση και πάνω σκοτώνει...

----------


## beefmeup

ειδικα απο τη μεση κ πανω κ ακομα πιο ειδικα απο το κεφαλι κ κατω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν ξέρω πόσο με ξεγελάνε οι πολλές φωτογραφίες που γενικά έχω δεί, υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά επιπεδου ανω κορμού με τον κάτω.
Γενικά τα πόδια και οι γλουτοί  της δεν με ενθουσιάζουν σχηματικά, για το επιπεδο της κατηγορίας, πόσο μάλιστα για 1η θέση στο Επαγγελματικό.
Γενικά όμως, πουλάει και αυτό δείχνει να αρέσει. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Χάθηκε λίγο από τα αγωνιστικά δρώμενα η Dana Linn Bailey καθώς μάλλον έχει αφιερωθεί στα επαγγελματικά της.
Αγωνίστηκε για τελευταία φορα στο Arnold Classic το 2015, με μια 2η θέση, ενώ είχαν προηγηθεί μια νίκη στην κατηγορία Physique στο Olympia το 2013 και μια δεύτερη θέση το 2014. 
Δεν ξέρω αν σε αυτό έπαιξε πως η Juliana Malacarne που την κέρδισε το 2014 στο Olympia (όπως και στο Arnold Classic το 2015), το παίρνει σερί 3 χρονιες, μέχρι και σήμερα.






Με τον σύντροφό της Rob πάντως έχουν ανοίξει το Warhouse Gym αλλά απ΄οτι διάβαζα έχουν πλήθος από επαγγελματικές δραστηριότητες πλην του γυμναστηρίου, αρκετά επιτυχημένοι.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Θεαρα η dlb,νταξη γούστα είναι αυτά. 
Το θεωρώ λογικό αυτό το οφ που έχει κάνει έχτισε με το όνομα της στο χώρο και τώρα απολαμβάνει τα κέρδη. 
Το γυμναστήριο απο οτι εχω δει και εγώ σε φωτογραφίες και βίντεο δεν υπάρχει (νομίζω ότι θα το πάει αλυσίδα το gym αλλα δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος) απο εκει και πέρα κανει σεμινάρια είτε στο δικο της gym είτε σε άλλα με το αζημίωτο φυσικά η σειρά με τα ρούχα που εχει μαζί με τον άντρα της παει καλά,εχει βγαλει τα δικα της συμπληρωματα ,οποτε γιατι να μπαίνει σε διαδικασία για να παίξει σε αγώνα με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται, τώρα απο κει και πέρα και εγώ θα ήθελα να την ξαναδώ στη σκηνή να δω βίντεο προετοιμασίας που έβγαζε αλλά ok ο χρόνος θα δείξει αν θα επιστρέψει στους αγώνες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συμμετείχε τις προάλλες στο πρώτο της powerlifting meeting!

----------


## billy89

Το πιο αστείο είναι ότι πέρασε και drug test απ' ό,τι λέει  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

:01. Mr. Green: 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα DT δεν ψάχνουν σε τόσο βάθος χρόνου (αν έγιναν όντως) που όταν η ίδια  κατέβαινε σε bb αγώνες, ειναι δεδομένο ότι έβαζε.
Tα lifts από την άλλη , δεν ξέρω αν θεωρούνται top lifts για να θεωρείται επιβεβλημένη η χρηση.
Πάντως είναι τύπισσα, όπως και να το κανουμε. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Όπου_υπάρχει_θέληση_

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα DT δεν ψάχνουν σε τόσο βάθος χρόνου (αν έγιναν όντως) που όταν η ίδια  κατέβαινε σε bb αγώνες, ειναι δεδομένο ότι έβαζε.
> Tα lifts από την άλλη , δεν ξέρω αν θεωρούνται top lifts για να θεωρείται επιβεβλημένη η χρηση.
> Πάντως είναι τύπισσα, όπως και να το κανουμε.


Έκανε 9/9. Squat τεχνικά ήταν άψογη, πάγκο ενώ ξεκινάει καλά μετά χαλάει το arch της και άρσεις δεν καταλαβαίνω τι κάνει  :01. Razz:  Πάντως για 1ο powerlifting meet 429 wilks ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ....Αν δεν κάνω λάθος 450+ θεωρείται ελίτ λέβελ...

Έχει παραπάνω κιλά σίγουρα....φάνηκε νομίζω απτην ταχύτητα που κινούταν....ίσως έπαιξε συντηριτικά γτ σκέφτεται να κατέβει και σε άλλο μέσα στον χρόνο...

----------


## billy89

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα DT δεν ψάχνουν σε τόσο βάθος χρόνου (αν έγιναν όντως) που όταν η ίδια  κατέβαινε σε bb αγώνες, ειναι δεδομένο ότι έβαζε.
> Tα lifts από την άλλη , δεν ξέρω αν θεωρούνται top lifts για να θεωρείται επιβεβλημένη η χρηση.
> Πάντως είναι τύπισσα, όπως και να το κανουμε.


Τα lifts της είναι καλά δεδομένου ότι έπαιζε στην -60 κιλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

Τώρα για τα dt, η ομοσπονδία που έπαιξε υποτίθεται συνεργάζεται με τη wada ως τρίτο ανεξάρτητο φορέα και θέλει να κρατάει τα προσχήματα ως drug free. Το ότι πέρασε το τεστ χαλάει αρκετά νομίζω το όνομα της ομοσπονδίας.

Μπορούσε άνετα να παίξει σε untested ομοσπονδίες, δε χρειαζόταν να παίξει στη συγκεκριμένη. 

Πάντως αυτή και η Megsquats (η συμπάθεια του Γιώργου  :01. Razz:  ) κάνουν ωραίο δίδυμο σε όλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

